# Nitecore EA41 2014 (XM-L2 T6, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Nov 25, 2014)

_*REVIEWER'S NOTE:* Nitecore has updated the EA41 for a new "2015 edition". Please see my review of that version if you are wondering how the model has changed._











The EA41 is the latest 4xAA light from Nitecore, replacing the previous EA4 model. The EA41 has a revised 2-switch interface and other enhancements, but shares a similar external appearance to the EA4.

Nitecore has recently announced a "2105 edition" of the EA41, featuring a slightly higher output U2-bin XM-L2 emitter. However, this review is of the original 2014 edition (T6-bin version). Please see my newer 2015 edition review for that model (U2-bin version). 

Let's see what else has changed with the EA41, and how it does against other 4xAA lights … :wave:

*Manufacturer/Dealer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the dealer/manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


Emitter: 1 x Cree XM-L2 T6
Output/Runtime: Turbo Mode: 960 lumens (1hr 45mins), High Mode: 510 lumens (2 hrs and 45 mins), Mid Mode: 120 lumens (12 hrs), Low Mode: 40 lumens (30 hrs), Micro Mode: 1 lumen (400 hr)
Beam Intensity: 25,000cd
Beam Distance: 315m
Battery Type/Quantity: 4 x AA Battery (not included)
Modes: 8 (Turbo; High; Middle; Low; Micro; SOS; Strobe Mode; Location Beacon)
Waterproof: IPX-8 Standard Waterproof (Underwater 2m)
Reflector: Aluminum Smooth Reflector
Lens: Toughened Ultra-clear Glass Lens with Anti-reflective Coating
Impact Resistance: 1.5m
Aerospace Grade Aluminum Body with Anti Scratching Type III Hard Anodization
Body Material: Aluminium Alloy
Available Color: Black
Product weight: 0.151 kg (without battery)
Package weight: 0.4 kg
Product size (L x W x H): 11.7 x 4 x 4.18 cm / 4.6 x 1.57 x 1.65 inches
Package size (L x W x H): 15 x 6 x 13.5 cm
Package Contents: 1 x Flashlight, 1 x Quality Holster, 1 x Lanyard, 1 x Spare O-ring 
MSRP: ~$48 (with coupon code, PM for details)
_Note that for these are the specs for the original 2014 version, reviewed here. The 2015 edition has revised specs, which have gone through a few iterations by Nitecore. See the 2015 edition review for details. _










The EA41 comes in similar packaging to the EA4 and other Nitecore Explorer series lights. Inside the cardboard box, you will find the light, holster with closing flap, decent wrist lanyard, extra o-ring, manual, and warranty card. 













From left to right: Panasonic Eneloop Pro (2550mAh) NiMH; Nitecore EA41, EA4; Fenix E41; Sunwayman D40A, F40A; Eagletac GX25A3.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Nitecore EA41 4xAA*: Weight: 149.9g , Length: 118.2mm, Width (bezel): 40.1mm
*Nitecore EA4 4xAA*: Weight: 161.6g , Length: 117.9mm, Width (bezel): 40.2mm

*Eagletac GX25A3 3xAA*: Weight: 151.4g, Length: 109.2mm, Weight (bezel): 38.6mm
*Fenix E41 4xAA*: Weight: 204.1g , Length: 115.9mm, Width (bezel): 44.1mm
*JetBeam PA40 4xAA*: Weight: 184.0g, Length: 183mm, Width: 40.8mm (bezel), 42.1mm (max width)
*JetBeam SRA40 4xAA*: Weight 236.0g, Length: 126.1mm, Width (bezel): 48.5mm
*Lumintop SD10*: Weight: 117.6g, Length: 120.3mm, Width (bezel): 40.1mm
*Olight S35 3xAA*: Weight 177.3g, Length: 127.7mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*Sunwayman D40A 4xAA*: Weight: 167.9g, Length: 120.4mm, Weight (bezel): 40.0mm
*Sunwayman F40A 4xAA*: Weight: 182.0g, Length: 109.3mm, Weight (bezel): 42.0mm






















The main difference from the EA4 is that the new EA41 has a dual-switch design. Otherwise, the lights look very similar. They are generally cylindrical, with thick ridges along the body to help with grip. There is no knurling per se, except on the tailcap (but is fairly mild here). Anodizing is a flat black, and seems in excellent shape on my sample. Body labels are rather extensive, and include a serial number. Labels are are very legible and clear.

Instead of a single round button, there are now two square buttons, located one above the other. The lower button is the power button, and the upper is the mode changing button (see my User Interface section for more info). Button feel is fairly "grippy", and they are slightly raised. That said, the light does still have a tendency to roll away from you. 

As before, there is also a single faint blue LED located underneath the switch area. This is used to signal the state of the light (i.e., battery status, standby). Scroll down for an explanation of the interface. 

Battery handle is quite compact, but easily houses 4xAA (alkaline, NiMH or L91). The battery compartments are molded right into the aluminum, with the cells in a series arrangement as before.

Screw threads are square-cut and anodized as before, but it doesn't really matter – there is no physical lock-out, because the connection is carried by the contacts in the tailcap and not the body. You would need to loosen almost all the way off to break this contact.

The light can both tailstand as before. There is a cut-out on the base to allow you thread a wrist-lanyard through.










The EA41 reflector is smooth finish, and relatively deep. In fact, dimensions seem updated from the EA4 – it looks like the EA41 reflector is even deeper. This should provide even better throw for the class. XM-L2 emitter was well-centered on my sample. Scroll down for beamshots.

*User Interface*

The user interface is significantly updated from the EA4, thanks to the use of two separate switches here.

Activation is controlled by the lower power switch – press and release (i.e., click) to turn the light on at the previously memorized constant output level. Click the power switch again to turn off.

While on, click the upper mode switch repeatedly to cycle between the five main output levels in the following repeating sequence: Lower > Lo > Med > Hi > Turbo, in a repeating loop. Note that my EA41 manual incorrectly states you should "half press" the mode switch to change levels (in fact, you need to do a proper click). The light has mode memory, and will return to the last level used when turned back on from off. Note that Lower/Lo/Med output levels have changed from the EA4 - see my direct measures later in this review.

There are a couple of shortcuts available now - you can jump directly to Lower or Turbo mode from Off. Press and hold the power switch from Off for more than 1 sec to activate in Lower. Press and hold the mode switch from Off for more than 1 sec for Turbo. Cycle through modes or turn off as before. You can also jump directly to strobe from Off by a double-click of the mode switch.

For the special modes (i.e., blinking modes), these are normally accessed from On. With the light on, press and hold the mode switch for more than 1 sec. The light will enter into Strobe. To advance to Location (aka beacon mode), press and hold the mode switch again. To advance to SOS, press and hold the mode switch again. A click of the mode switch exits back to constant output modes. Note that there is no memory for the blinking modes.

The light will read-out the voltage of the cells when you first connect the tailcap, by a series of blue flashes under the switch cover. 3 flashes means there is >50% battery life remaining. 2 flashes indicate <50%, and 1 flash means the batteries are almost dead. You can also check the voltage at any time (when Off) my a single click of the Mode switch.

Unlike the EA4 however, this indicator does not continue to flash by default once connected (i.e., to indicate standby mode, as done previously). Instead, you have to trigger the "special" standby indicator flash intentionally. This is activated by a press and hold of the power switch when turning Off the light. The faint blue locator LED will flash every ~3 secs in this standby mode. Otherwise, the light will not flash when in standby mode (default).

To lockout the light, you need to start with the light On. Press and hold both buttons for more than 1 sec to electronically lock-out the light. The light will flash once to confirm the lockout. The same sequence (from Off) is required to unlock the light.

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

As an aside, if you want to get an instant notification for every new review that I post here on CPF, you can subscribe to my YouTube channel (the vids go public at the same time). Just mouse over my logo watermark on the top right-hand corner of the video for the subscribe feature to open up. You may need to tap or click, depending on the platform you are using to watch. :wave: 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – the EA41 is fully current-controlled, as claimed. 

Strobe:





The strobe is a very high frequency strobe, typically around ~22 Hz in my testing. Note that that the duty cycle of this strobe is unusual, with the light only being on a fraction of the time. For most slower strobes, the duty cycle is about 50:50 (i.e., on half the time, off half the time, for each cycle). The EA41 strobe differs in its "on time", as shown in the close-up scale below.






I've seen this before on really high-frequency strobes – it seems that as you increase the frequency, you tend to decrease the on-time. In any case, it is very disorienting. :green:

Note that this differs a bit from the original EA4, with had a true variable strobe (for both overall frequency and pulse duration). 

SOS:





SOS mode is a typical SOS mode.

Location/Beacon:





Beacon is a brief full power flash, once every 2.1 secs (as before).

*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on the EA41, due to the electronic switch in the head. Unfortunately, I'm not able to easily measure it, as the batteries are arranged in series (i.e., I would have to connect everything under tension, without the tailcap in place, to get a reading). Worse, there have been reports that the drain is different before and after activation on the EA41 – but that would require a much more complex arrangement with high current jumpers (to bypass the risk of damaging the uA port of the DMM), in order to accurately measure. As a result, I have not measured the standby drain here.

For the other single-cell members of the Nitecore Explorer series, I found this current to be in the in the low uA range, with occasional spikes up to the low mA range when the indicator would flash. For the parallel multi-cell Li-ion TM-series lights, I typically found these to be in the high uA range, with low mA spikes for the indicator flash. The end result was that most of those related lights would give you several months of runtime before the batteries would be exhausted, under normal Standby usage. 

_*UPDATE:* I describe a quick indirect test to estimate battery drain in fresh cells in my EA41 2015 edition in post #22 in that thread. The results suggest Eneloop Pro (2500mAh capacity) would be fully drained in under 9 months in that light. It may be faster than that though, as I haven't tried testing partially depleted cells._

Note the EA41 includes an electronic lock-out mode. I don't know how much this lowers the standby current, but it may. I recommend you make use of it. 

Note that you cannot easily break this current by unscrewing the tailcap - it needs to be nearly completely unscrewed to reliably block the current. As with many other models in this class, it is the tension on the springs that maintains the connection (i.e., it has nothing to do with the anodized threads).

*Beamshots:*

And now the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on Sanyo Eneloop NiMH (4x). Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences.





























































Consistent with the slightly deeper reflector on my EA41 sample, throw seems to be increased slightly over the EA4 (for equivalent output). Overall beam pattern remains very similar though, and consistent with this class. Scroll down for direct output and throw measures.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






The EA41 is very much in the same league as other 4xAA lights I've tested (although max output is a little lower than most of the recent competition). Peak beam intensity has increased from the EA4 though, due to the deeper reflector. Peak intensity and beam distance very closely match Nitecore's ANSI FL-1 specs for this model (T6 bin).

Note that on my original EA4, there was a slight increase in max output on alkaline cells. This is no longer the case on the EA41 – NiMH and alkaline produce equivalent output on all levels. Let's see how my output estimates compare to the official Nitecore specs for this T6-version of the EA41 (and the original EA4, while we are at it): 










Generally, I get pretty good concordance with Nitecore output specs – except on the Turbo level, where I find initial output to be a bit lower than reported. 

Note that these level spacings are revised from the earlier EA4. Basically, the old Med mode is gone (with the old Lower/Lo levels moving to Lo/Med now), and a new Lower mode has been added. See my EA4 review for details on that light. I personally prefer these new level spacings now. :thumbsup:

Also, please be advised that the Turbo step-down feature is updated from the EA4. Now, on the EA41, there is a gradual reduction in Turbo output over the first 7 mins – at which point, it levels off at a new set level (~600 estimated lumens) for another ~13 mins. There is a second abrupt step-down at ~21 mins into the run, where the light drops to a new flat-stabilized level (~420 estimated lumens). See runtimes below for more info.

While I generally get very good concordance with the official specs for the 2014 (T6-bin) version, I must say I am a bit surprised by what Nitecore reports for the recently released 2015 (U2-bin) version. :thinking:

_*UPDATE DEC 27, 2014:* Please see my new "2015 edition" review for a comparison of the output and runtime of the 2014/2015 editions. _

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

Let's start with standard Sanyo Eneloop NiMH (2000mAh capacity)










I know the above graphs are rather busy, but a general take-home message is that the EA41 is not very different from the EA4 in terms of overall efficiency. However, the runtime pattern on Turbo has changed, with revised step-downs.

To see that better, here is a new set of comparisons on Panasonic Eneloop Pro NiMH (2550mAh typical capacity). Panasonic acquired Sanyo a little while back, and the new Panasonic-branded Eneloop Pro cells are an updated version of the former Eneloop XX cells (i.e., Panasonic Pros are basically 3rd generation XX cells, with improved charge holding ability). Given the difficulty in tracking down new 2000mAh Eneloops around here, I will be switching to these higher capacity cells in all new reviews.










Basically, the EA41 remains fairly stable in max output (~750 lumens) for the first 2 mins or so, then gradually drops off in output over the next 5 mins or so. At 7 mins into the run, the output levels off at a flat ~600 lumens. After another 14mins (i.e., at ~21 mins into the run), the light abruptly steps down to a second flat-regulated output level of ~420 lumens. I saw something similar on my recent Nitecore EC20 review.

Here is how it compares on standard alkaline/L91 lithium cells:















*Potential Issues*

Due to the electronic switches in the head, the light has a stand-by current when batteries are installed. I have not measured it in this case, but on most Nitecore lights it tends to be in a range that will drain fully-charged batteries over a course of months. There have been reports that the standby drain is higher when first connected, so you may want to activate/deactivate the light at the switch after a battery change. 

You cannot easily lock out the light physically, so I recommend you use the electronic lock-out in regular use, to prevent accidental activations. 

There are a couple of timed step-downs from Turbo on the EA41, similar to the EC20 that I recently reviewed. 

*Preliminary Observations*

The EA4 by Nitecore was one of the first compact, cylindrical 4xAA lights on the market. This has clearly proven to be a very popular form factor, with a number of other makers producing similarly sized lights npw. The EA4 had a lot going for it, but it also had some limitations. I am happy to report that the EA41 has addressed most of these, and is a superior product in my view. :wave:

The most obvious difference is the move to a two-switch design. This solves a lot of the use issues of the original EA4 – two switches are just a lot more intuitive, and don't require learning specific timings or pressure levels. Nitecore also wisely added shortcuts to jump to Max or Min output from off (in addition to typical mode memory). :thumbsup: You can even jump to Strobe from off by a double-click of the mode switch. And I also like the continued use of the Min > Max sequence of constant output levels on the EA41 (as some of the two-switch competition uses a reverse sequence).

Nitecore has also redesigned the lower output levels, with access to a true Lo mode now (though not technically a Moonlight mode). Lower/Lo/Med/Hi/Turbo is now estimated in my lightbox as 1/35/110/480/750 lumens instead of 36/115/275/500/770 on the EA4. Basically, Nitecore has ditched the old Med mode, moved the old Lower/Lo to Lo/Med now, and added a true Lower level. This is an improved spacing in my view, and good a for a general purpose light. 

A sticking point for some on the old EA4 was the default standby locator flash under the switch. This increased the visibility of the light in dark (as intended), and increased the standby drain. Previously, you had to electronically lock-out the light to block this locator. Now, you specifically have to turn it on if you want it (i.e., not present by default). While a small change, this is one likely to be appreciated by many.

Overall output/runtime efficiency remains very good as before, consistent with a good current-controlled circuit.  Regulation pattern has changed on Turbo though, with two sets of step downs now (once gradual, one abrupt). Please see the runtime section of this review for more info.

Beam pattern is generally similar to before, although the EA41 has a slightly deeper reflector now for greater throw. Note that overall size of the light remains unchanged. I suggest you refer back to my original EA4 review for a discussion of various diffuser options, to further increase the versatility of the light.

The EA41 is an excellent update to the EA4. Nitecore has clearly paid close attention to the feedback on that earlier model, and devised an improved product. This goes beyond the change to a two-stage switch design (although that is welcomed here) – there are small but significant changes across the functioning and use of the light. With these changes, I think the EA41 is now one of the strongest contenders in the (somewhat crowded) 4xAA space. :thumbsup:

_*REVIEWER'S NOTE:* Nitecore has updated the EA41 for a new "2015 edition". Please see my review of that version if you are wondering how the model has changed._

----

EA41 was provided by Gearbest.com for review (sku LL0209501).


----------



## Ryp (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Nice job SB. Looks like a cool light. I am just not a fan of AA lights.

I wounder why they did not make it 18650 or give a couple of battery options?


lol!! Of course!! I knew the first post would be RYP!! LOL!


----------



## Snooker (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Hi,

Thx for this new review !

I am very happy with my EA41W 



selfbuilt said:


> For the special modes (i.e., blinking modes), these are accessed only from On.


Lamp off, double click on the mode button to activate the strobe  (only simple strob)


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Snooker said:


> Lamp off, double click on the mode button to activate the strobe  (only simple strob)


Ah yes, thanks for the reminder. Had that in my notes to mention, but forgot to add it to the review. It is definitely something that will appeal to some (although well hidden for those who don't want it). Review text updated.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Thanks for another top notch review :thumbsup:

I'm an EA4W & EC25W fan and love the single button UI with press-and-hold momentary access to turbo (and return) from all levels. The EA41's loss of battery voltage readout to .1v is also disappointing. Since I use my lights only for night walks (no need for moonlight), I also prefer the EA4s level spacing. I'm sure I'm in the minority, but for my preferences I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Capolini said:


> lol!! Of course!! I knew the first post would be RYP!! LOL!



Suck says! (success)


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



SCEMan said:


> I'm an EA4W & EC25W fan and love the single button UI with press-and-hold momentary access to turbo (and return) from all levels. ... I also prefer the EA4s level spacing. I'm sure I'm in the minority, but for my preferences I'll sit this one out.


That's why its good to have so many options.  I know that EA4 switch design is popular with some around here, and it is versatile (once you get used to it). But I found people I handed the light to had difficulty getting the timings/pressure right. The two-stage design shortens the learning curve, so I think its better choice overall - but there's no compelling reason on this point to "upgrade" if you have already got the hang of it. Same goes for the output levels - it really does depend on one's usage pattern.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Very good Review.The Wall beamshots in comparision are very interesting. The Fenix E41 is outstanding with its wide spill.
Ernst


----------



## Snooker (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> Ah yes, thanks for the reminder.


You're welcome 

Other one :


selfbuilt said:


> the light will read-out the voltage of the cells *when you first connect the tailcap*


And the lamp is off, one push on mode button.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Ernst from Germany said:


> Very good Review.The Wall beamshots in comparision are very interesting. The Fenix E41 is outstanding with its wide spill.
> Ernst


Yes, the Fenix E41 has a distinctive beam pattern, with a wider spillbeam than the 4xAA lights in this class. This is due to the reflector not being as deep as most of the competition - allowing for wider dispersion (as well as reduced throw).

Working on my 4xAA round-up review now, should be ready in a few days.

_*EDIT*: It's now up - 4xAA Round-up Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEOS, PROS & CONS, and more! _



Snooker said:


> Other one :
> And the lamp is off, one push on mode button.


Good catch, added to the UI section.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



SCEMan said:


> Thanks for another top notch review :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm an EA4W & EC25W fan and love the single button UI with press-and-hold momentary access to turbo (and return) from all levels. The EA41's loss of battery voltage readout to .1v is also disappointing. Since I use my lights only for night walks (no need for moonlight), I also prefer the EA4s level spacing. I'm sure I'm in the minority, but for my preferences I'll sit this one out.



And don't forget the half-press momentary for lower levels, not just turbo! I think that's a great feature on a throwy light like this where you just want to check someone out in the distance now and then. I like some feature of both models, but I rarely even use my EA4w anymore so I'm not too upset.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



markr6 said:


> And don't forget the half-press momentary for lower levels, not just turbo! I think that's a great feature on a throwy light like this where you just want to check someone out in the distance now and then. I like some feature of both models, but I rarely even use my EA4w anymore so I'm not too upset.


Yes, it many ways the EA4 is actually a two-switch design - it's just done in one button, by detecting the relative pressure. Still not quite as versatile as the two separate buttons here, but definitely capable of more than a traditional true single button switch.


----------



## Bigpal (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Great review. I just don't understand how they claim 960 lumens for 1h 45m if it decreases in brightness after 2 minutes. Then again a 2nd time. How is this claim justified? Sunwayman at least mentions this On their website. Imalent and Nitecore flat out lie.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Bigpal said:


> Great review. I just don't understand how they claim 960 lumens for 1h 45m if it decreases in brightness for after 2 minutes. Then again a 2nd time. How is this claim justified? Sunwayman at least mentions this in the specs. Imalent and Nitecore flat out lie.



Whether or not they're lying depends on who you ask. I say no, technically. But a bit shady if it is not disclosed. Anymore, I look at the medium level on lights to determine its usefulness if I'll be using it for any good period of time (hiking in the dark). Many times I'll just conisder the high/burst/turbo mode as something nice to have, fun to impress with, and use for a minute or two just for seeing further.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Ditto here. I rarely use turbo other than momentary. High is very close to turbo in actual use and is much easier on the batts.



markr6 said:


> Whether or not they're lying depends on who you ask. I say no, technically. But a bit shady if it is not disclosed. Anymore, I look at the medium level on lights to determine its usefulness if I'll be using it for any good period of time (hiking in the dark). Many times I'll just conisder the high/burst/turbo mode as something nice to have, fun to impress with, and use for a minute or two just for seeing further.


----------



## Bigpal (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



SCEMan said:


> Ditto here. I rarely use turbo other than momentary. High is very close to turbo in actual use and is much easier on the batts.



That's fine if that's the way you use the light and what you need, but for someone shopping for high output for 1h 45m reads their stat sheet, buys the light, gets it home and gets nothing close to that. The point is they should disclose it somewhere. Can I turn the light on and get 960 lumens for 1h 45m like their website/spec sheet advertises? No? Then it's a lie.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Bigpal said:


> That's fine if that's the way you use the light and what you need, but for someone shopping for high output for 1h 45m reads their stat sheet, buys the light, gets it home and gets nothing close to that. The point is they should disclose it somewhere. Can I turn the light on and get 960 lumens for 1h 45m like their website/spec sheet advertises? No? Then it's a lie.



From the EA41 User Manual:

_NOTE: The EA41 will lower its output lumens after 20 minutes of use to
prevent overheating and preserve battery longevity._


----------



## Bigpal (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Timothybil said:


> From the EA41 User Manual:
> 
> _NOTE: The EA41 will lower its output lumens after 20 minutes of use to
> prevent overheating and preserve battery longevity._



Ah, I see now. You just need to get the user manual for the light before you buy it to know about the step down.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

This is a limitation of the reporting standard as well - ANSI FL-1 requires only the max output between 30 secs and 2 mins to be reported. 

I agree its important to look at the true runtime performance - actual graphs are key for this, which is why I focus on runtimes in my reviews. The dual step-down characteristic is starting to show up on some newer lights, and its important for people to know what to expect.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I guess I've been around long enough to realize that most manufacturers make questionable claims and therefore wait for selfbuilt or another reputable reviewer to show actual performance. But you're right, for someone just reading the box or spec sheet, it is deceptive (although widely practiced). 



Bigpal said:


> That's fine if that's the way you use the light and what you need, but for someone shopping for high output for 1h 45m reads their stat sheet, buys the light, gets it home and gets nothing close to that. The point is they should disclose it somewhere. Can I turn the light on and get 960 lumens for 1h 45m like their website/spec sheet advertises? No? Then it's a lie.


----------



## Bigpal (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



SCEMan said:


> I guess I've been around long enough to realize that most manufacturers make questionable claims and therefore wait for selfbuilt or another reputable reviewer to show actual performance. But you're right, for someone just reading the box or spec sheet, it is deceptive (although widely practiced).



Right. That's all I'm trying to say. I don't have a problem with the step down. It's OK if that's what you're looking for. I just think they should be transparent about it. Sunwayman states it plainly on their website. I was just looking at the Olight S30R - it's listed plainly on Going Gear's website. It just seems that Nitecore attempts to hide it like it's an unwanted feature. I know it's common practice and a minor annoyance, but I just find the ones who put it out in the open more respectable.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



Bigpal said:


> Ah, I see now. You just need to get the user manual for the light before you buy it to know about the step down.


All Nitecore user manuals are available online, there is usually a link in the section describing each light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



susan9366 said:


> I like AA lights, and they make good presents for friends and family who do not trust lithium-ion batteries. Very good value too.


Yes, both very good points. For the general user out there, these 4xAA lights offer incredible value.

Any non-flasaholic that I hand this light to is just amazed by the output and feature set. For many, there is really no reason to have to familiarize themselves with Li-ions - these 4xAA lights more than meet their needs. Their output and throw are remarkable for something running on AAs ... and they are small enough to still fit inside a toilet paper roll. :laughing:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Already ordered.Got a shocking deal from batteryjunction.com:$61 shipped.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ea41-xml2.html


(I also spent $23 on 4 Eneloop Pro AA batteries.)


----------



## dizrack (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Just purchased a 2015 ea41, also I love your reviews self built, awesome!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

It certainly seems like a good light - hope you both enjoy them. :wave:


----------



## bright star (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Look's like a nice edc light :twothumbs


----------



## dizrack (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Received my 2015 ea41, 11 days from the date shipped from aliexpress, LOVE it tested it out to make sure it works. This is my 2nd GOOD flashlight the first being a fenix ld01. Unfortunately it is my Christmas present, so back in the box it goes ):


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



dizrack said:


> Received my 2015 ea41, 11 days from the date shipped from aliexpress, LOVE it tested it out to make sure it works. This is my 2nd GOOD flashlight the first being a fenix ld01. Unfortunately it is my Christmas present, so back in the box it goes ):


That's the advantage of living alone! My EA8 came today, and I don't have to put back in the box ever!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



dizrack said:


> Received my 2015 ea41, 11 days from the date shipped from aliexpress, LOVE it tested it out to make sure it works. This is my 2nd GOOD flashlight the first being a fenix ld01. Unfortunately it is my Christmas present, so back in the box it goes ):


Well, the fact that you know it works - and are happy with the form and function - means at least you have something to look forward to. :laughing:


----------



## Grijon (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Another excellent review; thank you again, selfbuilt! You seriously rock!


----------



## dizrack (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Hey selfbuilt, I remember you saying that you were curious about the 2015 version. Have you ordered one, and if so, are you going to do a test on it soon?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



dizrack said:


> Hey selfbuilt, I remember you saying that you were curious about the 2015 version. Have you ordered one, and if so, are you going to do a test on it soon?


Yes, I have ordered a 2015 model. It will probably be at least another week or so before it arrives though. I will update this thread when I know more. 

_*EDIT*: 2015 edition review is now up. _


----------



## dizrack (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Awesome, thanks


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

Will keep an eye on this 2015 model. Thanks in advance SB!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

so SB, I have a Nitecore EAX Hammer and I'm absolutely in love with it. From what I'm able to tell, the EA41 is, in many respects, a single LED hammer version, right?

It looks like the EA41 has two switches of course that function in place of the two stage switch of my hammer.

I'm thinking about picking up the 2015 edition EA41 is why I ask and I'm _pretty sure_ I'm correct about the switch implementations


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



tobrien said:


> so SB, I have a Nitecore EAX Hammer and I'm absolutely in love with it. From what I'm able to tell, the EA41 is, in many respects, a single LED hammer version, right?
> 
> It looks like the EA41 has two switches of course that function in place of the two stage switch of my hammer.


Think of the EA41 as a little brother to the EAX. Leaving aside the 4AA vs 8AA, the EA41 is rated to throw about 2/3s the distance of the EAX, mainly due to a slightly smaller reflector. The EA8 is really the single LED EAX, or the EAX is the twin LED version of the EA8. They both have the same number of cells, and the same rated throw. I am assuming that the doubled lumens output of the EAX thus means a larger hot spot and more spill than the EA8.

I actually have all three, an EA4W, an EA41, and an EA8. My only (small) objections are that the EA41 is not a Warm White, and I miss the (reasonably) accurate voltmeter that the EA41 doesn't have. I think the EA41 is a great improvement over the EA4. It has been a great learning experience growing through the models. Now I just need to get some more NiMH so I have a few spares. Never have too many cells, ya' know. :twothumbs


----------



## oshokry (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I'm happy that EAX surfaced at all on CPF. SB, any reason you did not review the EAX?
I see it is not available on Nitecore web site as well. This is weird 
Did Nitecore discontinue it because of differences on the licensing of the Hammer technology?


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



oshokry said:


> I'm happy that EAX surfaced at all on CPF. SB, any reason you did not review the EAX?
> I see it is not available on Nitecore web site as well. This is weird
> Did Nitecore discontinue it because of differences on the licensing of the Hammer technology?


My personal opinion is that when people started comparing specs between the EA8 and the EAX, they realized that the only major difference was the size of the hot spot and the spill, since they are both rated as the same throw, and didn't feel the difference was enough to justify the difference in price. I know I started out planning on buying the EAX, and changed my mind when I saw the price difference.

BTW, what is the 'Hammer Technology'?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

It's hard for me to comment on the EAX, since I haven't tested it (although I did review the EA8, along with the EA4 and EA41). I would echo TimothyBill's comments above about the difference between those models. 

I would be willing to review the EAX, but Nitecore never brought it up with me. I typically leave it up to manufacturers to suggest lights for review (unless I get a lot of requests about a given light, at which point I may directly inquire). And I do have a couple other of their lights on hand for testing at the moment.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

FYI, I'm working on my review of the 2015 edition, and hope to post it here soon. :wave:

_*UPDATE DEC 27, 2014:* My new 2015 edition review is now up. Please see that review for direct comparisons of the 2014/2015 editions, including all new beamshots, beam measures and runtimes._ :wave:


----------



## KiwiBlue (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I'm working on my review of the 2015 edition, and hope to post it here soon. :wave:



Thanks for that SB. I am looking forward to the 2015 EA41 review. I currently have the EA41 and I am considering upgrading to the 2015 EA41. But it really depends on your review.


----------



## dizrack (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore EA41 (XM-L2, 4xAA) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!*

I got my 2015 ea41 today, absolutely love it, freaking shot a good beam in the dark this morning. Kinda waiting for the ea11 to come out b4 I snap up a 1xaa edc light. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

